# What does your 7/8 year old do for themself?



## littlemiss83

My LO is 7 & she's kinda just starting to do things by herself, tbh I get a bit impatient with her & need to remind myself she is only learning. 

- Does your LO brush their own teeth? Mines does but I dont think she does it very well
- Wash face? My lo just doesn't do hers right
- Bath time...my lo washes her body, I do all hair issues.

She can just about manage to tidy her bedroom when she can be bothered, but theres not much she's able to do, would have thought by now she'd be a bit better at stuff, she's excellent at school, top of the class, just not as keen to do boring stuff...

xxxxx


----------



## amelietm

oh, ur baby does so many !

i remember my bro didn't wash his teeth at this age.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

DD1 is 8 and 5 months. She brushes her teeth herself and has one for quite a while now.
At bath time she washes herself body/face everything. She also does wash her hair herself but has only been doing this since she turned 8, she did ask to have ago when she was 7 but kept leaving shampoo in her hair and just really didn't get on with it at the time. :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Oh she also tidy's her room herself and sometimes with the help of her sister (who is nearly 4). If she can get out it though she will and it definitely isn't one of her favourite things to do. :)


----------



## Kimmy25

He brushes his teeth washes himself in bath and on a morning I do shampoo, he dresses himself. He will tidy up when I ask him to but I think hes rather lazy!


----------



## going_crazy

littlemiss83 said:


> My LO is 7 & she's kinda just starting to do things by herself, tbh I get a bit impatient with her & need to remind myself she is only learning.
> 
> - Does your LO brush their own teeth? Mines does but I dont think she does it very well
> - Wash face? My lo just doesn't do hers right
> - Bath time...my lo washes her body, I do all hair issues.
> 
> She can just about manage to tidy her bedroom when she can be bothered, but theres not much she's able to do, would have thought by now she'd be a bit better at stuff, she's excellent at school, top of the class, just not as keen to do boring stuff...
> 
> xxxxx

My DD3 will be 8 in 2 weeks time...... She has bathed/showered herself for at least a year, although when she washes her hair I need to check it as sometimes she can't get all the shampoo/conditioner out. She has brushed her teeth for about a year too, but, again I always give them a quick check to make sure nothing has been missed!
She will also help tidy the bedroom (she shares with her sisters, so I expect them all to pull their weight), she puts her own clothes away (as do her sisters) and she will always help with things like setting the table for dinner, putting the washing in the dryer, changing the bedsheets etc etc

xxxxx


----------



## littlemiss83

Thanks ladies.

My LO used to wash her hair by herself when we had a shower but we only have a bath now..and I find she doesn't get it all out.

I thought she'd been brushing her teeth properly. I assumed at night she'd been doing it when I said get jammies on & get washed. Noticed her teeth a bit yellow looking & turns out she hadn't been brushing as I hadn't reminded her ( I assumed she would just do it every day) so now its strict. 

xxxxxx


----------



## quaizer

My son is almost 8. He cleans his teeth, bathes and dresses himself and I shampoo his hair. He will help me with most things around the house if I ask him and he is very good at keeping his room tidy as he is rewarded with an extra half an hour on his Nintendo DS. 

For the first four years of his life, he grew up with my poor mobility due to a very bad lupus flare-up, so he became more independent and voluntarily helpful from an earlier age.

My 4 year old however, is very good with his cleanliness but not so helpful with his tidyness, lol :D


----------



## smelly07

My daughter will be 7 next month and she baths herself and washes her face and cleans her teeth gets dressed etc all by herself but either me or my hubby will wash her hair as she doesnt rinse properly and it makes her hair itchy.

Shes good around the house and will tidy up and do bits and bobs but i dont expect too much yet.

x


----------



## claire o

my lad is 8 he washes himself and brushes his teeth and gets himself ready and has done for some time but i think i have the same problems as most mams of kids this age is that if he can get out of it then he will and some times has to be asked to do it again at times as he has not done it properly i can get him to tidy his room although he can be very lazy at times and needs bribing to do it i suppose its an age thuing xx


----------



## JadeEmChar

My 7 yr old helps dry dishes,brushes her teeth,cleans her room,makes her bed,makes her own breakfast and lunches for school,washes, Helps with house cleaning etc :)


----------



## mommyof3co

I have a son that will be turning 9 in a couple of weeks, one that will be turning 7 on Saturday...then my 4.5yr old (and baby).

All 3 older boys bathe themselves fully in the shower, but they are boys and have short hair, probably wouldn't be the same for all of them if they had long hair like a girl does.

They all brush their teeth (though we check the 4yr olds)

They all can fully dress themselves but they are boys, they don't care how they look so I pick their clothes lol.

They are capable of cleaning their rooms...but it's a battle and they rarely do lol. 

One thing that drives me insane is my oldest can't tie his shoes. Ok he CAN, but he does it so loosely that within a few steps they just come untied. It makes me crazy having to tie his shoes everyday. 

They all clear their plates after dinner, by scraping things into the trash then rinsing in the sink. The older 2 empty the dishwasher daily. The older two put all of their clothes away and their 4yr old brothers by hanging them (I put them on the hangers then hand them to them) and putting clothes in the correct drawers.


----------



## tuesday

My 8 year old has always been pretty independent. She cleans herself, brushes own teeth but I do like to wash her hair. She sorts her school uniform out the nigh before and lets me know if something needs ironing, and sorts her own P.E bag and other bags ready for school.

She does her own snacks and drinks. Mainly sandwiches and using the microwave. She makes her own breakfast.

She hangs her own washed clothes and keeps her room clean (when she's told!). 

She is also responsible for letting the dog out in the morning.
She also like to keep her sister busy and will look after her when need be and will make snacks for her too.

I think she does too much now :s


----------



## tallybee

Tuesday I don't think that's too much, I think kids thrive on independence - age appropriate of course!

DS is 8 next month ans DD will be 6 in May.

They both do pretty much everything themselves - with supervision of course :flower:

DD can't quite manage to tie laces herself and I help her blow dry her hair after she washes it but that's about it. 

They put their clothes away, tidy up after themselves (when they are told to lol) put their own laundry in the basket and help me put a load on. DD loves going and checking on the chickens and collecting the eggs :p

They actually ask if they can sweep and mop :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

My 7y/o brushes his own teeth and washes himself in the shower.
He gets himself dressed and puts away his own clothing. 
He empties the dishwasher, feeds the dog, and takes out the trash. 
He dusts the livingroom and will help me clean the bathrooms. 

He will pitch in with just about any chore that I ask of him, but he is TERRIBLE at cleaning his room. Ugh! I literally have to sit in his room and tell him to, "Put away your books first, then your legos, then your stuffed animals, etc." He is a good boy, but needs a lot of direction at keeping his space tidy, lol.


----------



## jenmc226

My son is 6. 

He's been brushing his teeth himself for a while now. I don't know that he always does a great job. Sometimes we tell him to do it again and sometimes we supervise. 

He showers himself. Sometimes we check his hair to make sure he got all the soap out. 

He dresses himself and has to put his clean clothes away (I pre-fold the clothes, he puts them in drawers and hangs shirts). He recently learned to tie his shoes. Sometimes I have to remind him that clothes with holes are not for school days and that shorts and a long-sleeve shirt is an odd combo.

He makes his bed and opens his shades everyday.

He helps pick up his baby sister's toys. He picks up his own playroom and bedroom. He tends to just throw toys wherever they fit as long as they're off the floor. Every so often we supervise/help during a pick up session so things are done right.

He operates the computer, TV, DVD player, Nintendo WII by himself. And my husband insists on a fancy receiver/speaker set-up so it takes 3 remotes to accomplish anything so this is a big feat.

He helps set the dinner table - silverware, milk, napkins usually.

When we're doing full house cleaning he'll often help wash the windows/mirrors with Windex. (We spray he wipes).

He helps watch his baby sister (16mos). Never home alone or anything, just while we're in a different room.


----------



## Pink Sugar

Tuesday I'm also feeling like he does to much now reading the comments. My 8 year old son brushes his teeth, takes showers, picks his own clothes out for me to iron, makes his own lunch sometimes, washes clothes sometimes, cleans his room, and can sweep.


----------



## PipPlus3

My just 9 year old does pretty much everything for himself. 

On top of the usual things like hygiene issues and cleaning his room, he can also work the washing machine, helps with all chores except ironing and can do some simple cooking/ prep tasks like working the microwave, peeling veg etc. He makes his own breakfast and lunches for school plus he makes a mean cup of tea!

I think it's important for kids to have as much independence as you can give them. Also, when they have older siblings, they seem to want to be able to do everything they can! If they are responsible enough, let them have a go. IMO it's more important to feel they are ready themselves, rather than they're 8 so they should do it.


----------

